# CTD on the track



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like fun!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

defiantly a fun car. with stability and traction off and in manual mode it puts a smile on my face. with some bilstines b14 coil overs, some non LRR tires, and good brakes like you mentioned this can be a nice little competitive car


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

:th_dblthumb2::th_coolio:


----------



## Dave's Diesel Cruze (May 10, 2014)

That does look like fun!


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful track! Nice work too. Seems like the CTD is a momentum vehicle on track. I wonder how much more the diesel engine wieghs than my ECO? It looks like there is a fair amount of porpoising on some corners. Maybe it's just the track. You should get tires ASAP! I haven't heard that much tire noise in a long time. Check out my video, only a few chirps here and there.

http://youtu.be/a75HcSRdigY


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I was thinking the same about the tyre slide . What size wheels and tires are on the diesel cruzen ? 

Get bigger wheels and biggest tyres with coilovers and you'll be alright ..I like stickie tyres like 305/ 35 / 20 s ............


----------



## urtoslo (Sep 21, 2015)

The car is stock, except for a rear sway bar. It was an instructor session, and the first video segment I pulled was where I passed a car. It was the only car I passed all day, even Miatas were pulling me in the straights. In addition to the brakes, suspension and tires, a tune is definitely needed. A bonus was that while I was flat out driving, I averaged 16 mpg!

So, to improve the handling, I'd like to replace the springs and shocks to firm up the car. The stock stuff is great for the street but way too soft for the track. I don't want a rock hard race suspension, but a firm one would not be a problem. Is that the Bilstein B14 coil overs?


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

Don't mind those Miata's! The Miata club comes down every track day to our event and they have some incredibly fast cars. Flying' Miata makes a turbo kit for them to produce 265-400 horsepower! And they look totally stock outside. Plus they handle great right out of the box. I rode in a 400 hp Flying' Miata and it's VERY FAST! Where I'm at 112 on the backstretch they are at 145 mph!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> is that the bilstein b14 coil overs?


yes the b14 is a front and rear coil over. If i remember correctly it was adjustable height plus compression/rebound. I will add in a whiteline rear sway bar on top of b14 and call it a day ( with appropriate tires) if i put the cruze in a 24 hour race it may not lap as fast but it would place well due to the fact that flat out it burns next to nothing. At auto cross getting there and back plus the race i burned 2 gallons


----------

